# New van delivery date....Yipeee!!!!



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Had a phone call today and was told van now at dealers, delivery day for new van is.........
Tuesday after next Bank Holiday    
The reason is our friendly salesman would like to give the handover. 
Now I was away that Bank holiday with some friends and we where so looking forward to going in new van.

Hey forget the handover I said, as long as everything is working and my Sat dish is swapped from old to new van. That will do me, I have enough friends I can call If I get stuck (It is not as if I am new to Motorhoming). So Peter and Kath I promise any calls will be between the hours of 9am and 4am. 8O :lol: :lol: 

Well I can gladly say we will be the proud owners of a new Swift Bolero 680FB.

The decision was not an easy one, moving from the reliability and quality build of a Hymer. To move into a Swift motorhome that have had some teething problems on some vehicles. Are we MAD?
Well we do not think so after the Swift visit (Highly recommended) 

We got to speak to Peter, Kath and his team. A guided tour of the site and a Buffet thrown in. This gave us the confidence to move to a Swift Motorhome.

See the picture of our new Motorhome choice.

Steve and Jan.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

SandJ said:


> ........as everything is working and my Sat dish is swapped from new to old van


Hi Steve

Can almost feel your excitement from here, but are you sure you want the sat dish swapped to your old van. :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve, congrats on the new motorhome, we wish you and Jan many miles of trouble free motoring! :lol: 


p.s that pics of a tiddler EK and not your new FB :lol: 

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A real nice looking van is that.Bet ya canny wait to get in her.Enjoy. 8) 

steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Interesting choice Steve. x2/50? You're not bothered about the judder then? Are you happy you'll be able to avoid reversing uphill?
(Not attempting to put dampers on things-genuine interest)


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Good luck and happy motoring and stops!
Ca


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments.

Dave,

Silly me, that is what happens when doing other members avatars
:roll: 
Will get correct one.



> Interesting choice Steve. x2/50? You're not bothered about the judder then? Are you happy you'll be able to avoid reversing uphill?


Tel, 
To be honest i can not remember the last time I had to reverse uphill. If I feel this is a major problem then it will take appropriate action.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van*

Steve - you will love the M/Jet.

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well played that man!!

It's certainly a very pretty van and I do like the variation from white, or white, or . . . . . well, white!!

You will love driving the X250. I can honestly say I enjoy driving the van far more than the car, and the various problems it has would not put me off buying one if we were in the market for a new van.

Shall be interested to hear your initial reactions.

Cheers


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

You lucky L/Pool supporter.

Bazza


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Great choice, I have had one of these. It really gets looks everywhere you go.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve;

Good luck with the new van, she looks a cracker although Hymers are better :wink: :lol: 

By the way, silverscreens and overlay arrived today safe and sound, thats what I call quick - thanks and here's hoping the cheque doesn't bounce (only joking) :roll: :lol: 

Hope you have many happy outings in the new toy...

pete


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Steve

Good luck with the new van, mine has settled down OK now. 

Just watch that step when you have the large table set up. tripped on it in my mates and went flying.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Tel,
> To be honest i can not remember the last time I had to reverse uphill. If I feel this is a major problem then it will take appropriate action.


Thanks Steve-nice looking 'van.
(and I prefer your latest avatar too :wink: )


----------



## 102685 (Jan 28, 2007)

> Well played that man!!
> 
> It's certainly a very pretty van and I do like the variation from white, or white, or . . . . . well, white!!
> 
> You will love driving the X250. I can honestly say I enjoy driving the van far more than the car, and the various problems it has would not put me off buying one if we were in the market for a new van





> Steve - you will love the M/Jet.
> 
> Russell


Just to balance the view a little



> Welted says today on the judder thread…………
> 
> Hi all I have a March 2008 Bessacar765P with the 160 engine, at the weekend I had to reverse up a hill about a 1 in 10 for about 300 metres as the road had been blocked and as it was a country lane there was no room to turn around. To avoid stalling I had to increase the revs and slip the clutch a bit as suggested by Fiat to pull away, within a short distance smoke started coming out from under the bonnet and I had to stop and let the clutch cool down twice before I could get to a place to turn around. I chose the bigger engine as this is a 7.6 metre van and did not want to be under powered. The van was lightly loaded with no fresh or grey water aboard. The clutch has lost some of its bite and when climbing steep hills the smell from the clutch is really bad. The van has only done 1500 miles. I had the previous 765 with the 2800 JTD from new and covered 40000 miles and did not have this problem. I have now cancelled a extended trip to Greece until this is sorted out as I have no confidence in the clutch lasting the trip


Fiat would like welted to pay for this himself.

I hope yours is OK & that you love your M/Jet, but if it isn't i'm afraid you're stuck with it, Fiat won't help & i can get an answer from Fiat myself alot quicker than Swift who have nothing to report from Fiat in over a month.

Bryan


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Good choice .......... excellent van as no doubt Ash has told you 8) 
Hopefully meet up with ya soon 8) 8)


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh she's a pretty girl Steve, wish you happy years/weeks/months

* delete when you change your motohomes.

of delight and happiness.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Steve and Jan.

Another vote for the Fiat from here (despite its problems). And score (another) one for the Swift PR machine :wink: When will the others realise? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Traitor........ :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Swift Bolero*

Hello Dave

Welcome on Board. It is nice to hear of your excitement. As you say, you know where we are if you need us.

I like Zebedee's description of the Bolero as "pretty"

Best Wishes

Kath


----------



## 107208 (Sep 24, 2007)

We have got a 680FB and we love it its our first motor home, we had lots of little problems with it but Corby Motors have been fantastic at sorting them out, and we have just clocked up 11k miles in 5 months, with no problems. We have just ordered air con for the back roof mounted to help keep cool the cab air con is good but needs help on hot day.
When we ordered the motor home we spec it with outside shower, gas barbeque point and a large solar panel which all help the experience plus some other bits and bobs, but the best thing is just using it as much as possible.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks a nice van people. But sadly for you not as nice as our new Autotrail Cheyenne 660 which is coming the week after next! 

Happy motoring and although you are in an inferior product we will still wave if we see you ont' road


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Swift Bolero*

Hi All,

Thanks for the Best Wishes. Delivery date is now next Friday. Yipee!!



> Traitor........ Wink Wink Wink


Johnny F

Yep Johhny, jumped ship I am afraid. When are you planning to do the same?:lol: :lol:



SwiftGroup said:


> Hello Dave
> Kath


Hi Karen (Kath)

It is Steve :lol: :lol:



geraldandannie said:


> And score (another) one for the Swift PR machine :wink: When will the others realise? :roll:Gerald


Yes Gerald it was the confidence we received in the product that made us choose. :wink: :wink:



> Looks a nice van people. But sadly for you not as nice as our new Autotrail Cheyenne 660 which is coming the week after next!
> 
> Happy motoring and although you are in an inferior product we will still wave if we see you ont' road Very Happy


8O Erm explanation needed :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:

Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*new 'van*

Greetings,

Best of luck to you and Jan with the new 'van Steve, I must admit, we were looking at Swift 'vans and would have liked one but there was not one available that would have suited our needs, so have we have gone down the French route instead.

But who knows, next year or another year on we may look again to see what is on the market.

Just to get back in "the seat" will be a milestone at the moment, looking forward to doing some serious cruising this year!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well done on new van stevie baby looks a wee cracker!!! Now which personality are we today hon?????


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Your still a traitor matey :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: 

I will still talk to you though.

Johnny F


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

1662brent said:


> We have got a 680FB and we love it its our first motor home, we had lots of little problems with it but Corby Motors have been fantastic at sorting them out, and we have just clocked up 11k miles in 5 months, with no problems. We have just ordered air con for the back roof mounted to help keep cool the cab air con is good but needs help on hot day.
> When we ordered the motor home we spec it with outside shower, gas barbeque point and a large solar panel which all help the experience plus some other bits and bobs, but the best thing is just using it as much as possible.


Hi we have the same model and really love it, must admit it gets alot of attention too folk looking etc......we were in Horncastle today and I almost lip read the couple towing a Burstner caravan in the opposite direction :wink:

Wouldn't mind investing in air con what sort of price would we be looking at.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Explanation is: You have a nice van, but mines nicer! so ner ner nee ner ner!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Annsman said:


> Explanation is: You have a nice van, but mines nicer! so ner ner nee ner ner!


I take that comment as a challenge so, to a vote it is.

See

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-423808.html#423808

Then we will see who is best, ner ner nee ner ner! 

Steve


----------

